# Magnum Spreaders



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone have any? Are they any good? They keep sending me flyers in the mail. They look pretty nice, but maybe a bit pricey. 

Brant


----------



## U1200 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm going to go look at one when the local dealer gets it in. I really like the fact that the sppreader is totally self contained and has a wireless control box. Makes it so the spreader can be put in any truck at any time in be fully operational.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

U1200;832562 said:


> I'm going to go look at one when the local dealer gets it in. I really like the fact that the sppreader is totally self contained and has a wireless control box. Makes it so the spreader can be put in any truck at any time in be fully operational.


I have no idea why more spreaders aren't set up like this.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I got a few of them and there great units, My newest one is 2 yrs old..

I didnt know they got one with a wireless box now.... can u post info on them thanks


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Clapper&Company;832690 said:


> I got a few of them and there great units, My newest one is 2 yrs old..
> 
> I didnt know they got one with a wireless box now.... can u post info on them thanks


Good to hear guys. I may be looking into one in the future. That's really cool that they are self contained. I just wanted to ask, because I keep getting mailings and such, but I have never really heard of anyone using them. How is their price vs. value compared to other brands?

Brant


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

Brant'sLawnCare;831933 said:


> Anyone have any? Are they any good? They keep sending me flyers in the mail. They look pretty nice, but maybe a bit pricey.
> 
> Brant


Hi,
I purchaced one last week, they are very pricey yes, way over 5500 thats all I want to say on here.

For the past 10 years I used a Western Pro Flow2 tailgate spreader but the steel frame on it just rotted away even with constant cleaning. 
I was content with that for the 1st couple of years using bagged material and hauling 1/2 yd salt/sand, but the shoveling got old and IM getting older each year

I wanted a SS Vbox but the SS's chute on the magnums did not swing away for trailering purposes for my bobcat,
also this was a demo unit so I was able to get some points knocked off which helped some.

I would have bought an airflow SS electric ( I think ) if they didnt knock off some money for this unit,

KLM Landscaping (may he rest in peace) use to have a minumun charge for his applications with bulk, I need those numbers


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the help Comet. Looks really nice. You will have to keep me posted as to how it works, because I don't mind paying more for something that does what it is supposed to.


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice looking unit Comet, Nice w/wireless. Here ya go Clapper & Co. 
View attachment Magnum_Wireless_Controller.pdf


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

Brant'sLawnCare;845334 said:


> Thanks for the help Comet. Looks really nice. You will have to keep me posted as to how it works, because I don't mind paying more for something that does what it is supposed to.


Have to say I do like it a lot
Of course its on another truck now, 
If needed I can switch it back to the Chevy truck


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We added brackets similar to the ones on these spreaders to our western icebreakers......works like a dream.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Comet;990658 said:


> Have to say I do like it a lot
> Of course its on another truck now,
> If needed I can switch it back to the Chevy truck


Thanks for the update. I will be in the market next year to get a v-box. I'm thinking about going with a Salt Dogg, but we will see if their problems get ironed out. I am not sure if I want to spend a lot on 1 spreader or if I will get 2 for the price of a Magnum. We will see how many accounts we get next year.


----------



## JSHEGA (Sep 30, 2004)

I have an overstock Magnum 575P (has been in our warehouse for 2 years and has never been used). I would sell it for $1000 plus shipping. It can be viewed at www.millsupply.com and looking up part # 3540575. I also have a new 10.75 cu ft Magnum spreader and a flatbed mount for it, this would be $1200 plus shipping for the spreader and $250 for the mount. Part # 3540590.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

there tail gate spreaders are the best i have ever used. altho you can buy them threw meyer now. those poly v -boxes as picturd above, look very similar to swenson


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

elite1msmith;1042918 said:


> there tail gate spreaders are the best i have ever used. altho you can buy them threw meyer now. those poly v -boxes as picturd above, look very similar to swenson


Meyer Products owns both Magnum and Swenson.


----------

